# Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial ;)



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. Januar 2012)

Hab mal ein paar Zeichnungen gemacht, ich hoffe man kann sie erkennen... Im Zeichnen war ich nie gut


----------



## Katteker (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

Klar, funktioniert.

Aber was ist daran jetzt neu bzw, einfach(er)? Findet man doch schon 1000mal hier im Board....?!

Standart Feedermontage.


----------



## rotrunna (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

das ist eine alte montage und ein standardding zum feedern. Kann man noch tunen, indem man noch schnur verdrallt und einen natürlichen abstandhalter bekommt.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

Beste Methode, die es zum Feedern gibt. 

Aber es ist sicher nicht "deine" :m


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Beste Methode, die es zum Feedern gibt.
> 
> Aber es ist sicher nicht "deine" :m



Nee, nicht von MIR erfunden, aber MEIN persönlicher Favorit, also DIE Montage die ICH bevorzuge 

MfG Sascha


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *



Katteker schrieb:


> Klar, funktioniert.
> 
> Aber was ist daran jetzt neu bzw, einfach(er)? Findet man doch schon 1000mal hier im Board....?!
> 
> Standart Feedermontage.



Ja, es IST eine Standartmontage!!!

Es gibt/gab aber auch Leute hier im Board die diese Montage nicht kennen bzw. kannten und nicht wissen/wussten wie man eine Schlaufenmontage richtig bindet/knotet oder wie sie aussieht bzw. ausgesehen hatte, mit anderen Montagen schlechte Erfahrung gemacht haben und keine grafisch dargestellte Anleitung zu einer korrekten Schlaufenmontage finden/fanden!

#h

MfG Sascha


----------



## Parasol (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

Hallo,
diese Standartmontage kann man noch verbessern, indem man einen tragfähigeren Knoten für die Schlaufe verwendet (z.B. den Doppelacht-Knoten).


----------



## gründler (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

Und wenn man zum Haken hin die ersten 5-10cm Schlaufe noch insich verzwirbelt gibt es weniger tüddel beim auswerfen.

|wavey:


----------



## schomi (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

Ich verstehe nicht, dass ihr immer einen Wirbel in die Schlaufe einschlauft, beim Spitzenwechsel muß immer die Montage gekappt werden.
Ich nehme immer Doppelkarabiner: der eine wird in die Schlaufe eingehakt und im zweiten Karabiner wird der Futterkorb eingehakt.


----------



## Domi-2 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

Benutze doch einfach Snap links die kann man schnell auswechseln. Gibt es in verschiedenen Größen und man kann diese dann den Futterkörben anpassen.
Zur Schlaufenmontage an sich verwende ich noch auf den Knoten Posengummis. Die verhindern, das sich beim auswerfen die Schnur auf den Knoten legt und es dann vertüdellungen gibt.


----------



## Hümpfi (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Meine Schlaufenmontage, einfach aber genial *

Denn Abstandhalter verdrallen und vorher einen Mikrowirbel in die Schlaufe damit sich das Vorfach beim einholen nicht verdrallt. Denn Futterkorb per Doppelwirbel oder Feedersnap einhängen und die Montage ist Perfekt

mfg


----------

